# Leave soil out of the package



## Fred13 (4 Feb 2019)

Hello,

I have a silly question but anyway..

I want to put the amazonia soil and the additives in the tank and then finish my hardscape.  Finishing may take up to 1 month till i am ready to plant and fill it with water.

Is that ok?  I guess it is...


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Feb 2019)

Should be fine, I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## Fred13 (5 Feb 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Should be fine, I wouldn't worry about it at all.


Thank you Tim!


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (5 Feb 2019)

Juris recently did something similar... but for longer! You won't have a problem


----------



## Fred13 (6 Feb 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Juris recently did something similar... but for longer! You won't have a problem



So everything would be fine.. 
I had this concern because this substrate system with additives etc etc is pretty much expensive ...:/


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Feb 2019)

Slightly off topic, but you don't really need any of the so called substrate system additives anyway; AS on it's own is fine.


----------



## Fred13 (6 Feb 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Slightly off topic, but you don't really need any of the so called substrate system additives anyway; AS on it's own is fine.



Hello Tim,
Yes i v read that and i am sure that is true. The scape you see in the photo is my last scape and as a substrate i used just tropica plant substrate capped with inert gravel.

I always wanted to test the amazonia substrate system and i bought the products for the first time which arent cheap at all..
That's why i don't want to waste the products by a mistake..
But after your words i will move on by placing the substrate in.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Feb 2019)

Very nice looking scape


----------



## Fred13 (6 Feb 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Very nice looking scape


Thank you


----------



## Fred13 (6 Feb 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Very nice looking scape


This is the "rock work" on the scape i am doing now. . Still lots of things to do ahead...


----------



## Fred13 (9 Feb 2019)

I finally put the substrate system and started to play with the hardscape.

But damn this soil is very soft. I can easily smash it with my hands with no effort. Is that right? I remember prodibio soil that i had to put a decent effort to smash it.


----------



## Fred13 (9 Feb 2019)

I am also wondering if you can "overdose" with power sand. I think that i put too much in the area i am going to plant (more than 2 cms). Is that ok?


----------



## Konsa (9 Feb 2019)

Hi 
U don't need to worry about the power sand.
I had it the past more than 10cm deep
Regards Konsa


----------



## Fred13 (9 Feb 2019)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> U don't need to worry about the power sand.
> I had it the past more than 10cm deep
> Regards Konsa


thank you,

Is the soil so soft? Its the first time i am using AS soil. It is soft i can easily break it in my hands.
Is this normal?


----------



## Konsa (9 Feb 2019)

Hi 
It shouldn't be  very soft but yes it will get crumbled between your fingers with  some pressure aplied.
There was one case in here that the soil turned to silt shortly after flooding.Bad batch I suppose.But thats the only time I have heard of it.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ada-aqua-soil-amazonian-turned-to-dust.51724/
Sorry if I made U paranoid now.
Put some in a glass of water to test it
Regards Konsa


----------



## Fred13 (9 Feb 2019)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> It shouldn't be  very soft but yes it will get crumbled between your fingers with  some pressure aplied.
> There was one case in here that the soil turned to silt shortly after flooding.Bad batch I suppose.But thats the only time I have heard of it.
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ada-aqua-soil-amazonian-turned-to-dust.51724/
> ...



I v seen this topic yes ..
  I will do the glass of water test. It doesn't break in my hands if I for example shake it , it needs some pressure but little .
I remember prodibio being so hard .
I have another batch that I can open to compare .

As for humidity I put on the soil plastic bags for food and spray them . I believe that this works for keeping the humidity for the soil without making it wet .
I believe I will be able to plant in about two weeks ..


----------



## Fred13 (14 Feb 2019)

Hello,

I mist the soil every other day. Not much but just to keep it a little bit moistured. Am i doing right or it doesnt worth the effort?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (19 Feb 2019)

Not sure it's work the effort. Plenty of others have left it in a tank without misting for months at a time with no ill effect upon filling.


----------



## Fred13 (19 Feb 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Not sure it's work the effort. Plenty of others have left it in a tank without misting for months at a time with no ill effect upon filling.


I need 2 to 3 weeks to be able to buy all the plants i need and start the tank so yes.. it doesnt worth the effort. I think that is a waste of time. Soil will be just fine...


----------



## Cuber (2 Mar 2019)

Hey guys just wondering if the same can apply to tropica soil. Is it fine just to leave it exposed to the air?

Thanks!


----------



## NathanG (3 Mar 2019)

Cuber said:


> Hey guys just wondering if the same can apply to tropica soil. Is it fine just to leave it exposed to the air?
> 
> Thanks!


It will be fine if not better since it's a harder substrate.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (10 Mar 2019)

I would assume so yes.


----------

